# Slide Carbon 140



## derduden (12. Januar 2018)

Hallo,

mir springt das Slide Carbon 140 ins Auge. 

http://www.radon-bikes.de/mountainbike/fullsuspension/slide-carbon-140/slide-carbon-140-80/

Im Netz finden sich eigentlich keine aktuellen Berichte/Tests darüber, nur Vorjahresmodelle (2016). Und diese sind zudem noch sehr widersprüchlich, gerade in Bezug auf die Steifigkeit (gerade ausreichend - gut) und den Hinterbau bzw. Performance allgemein im Downhill (satt auf dem Trail - schnell nervös).

Frage also: wie schauen die Erfahrungen aus erster Hand aus? (Oder gibt es Berichte, die ich nicht kenne?) 
Wie ist das aktuelle Modell im Vergleich zu 2016 einzuschätzen?

Besten Dank


----------



## COLKURTZ (13. Januar 2018)

2017: Nichts neues bezüglich Geometrie.
2017 zu 2016: Updates in der Ausstattung.
Kaufe 2016 oder 2017 nach Deiner Präferenz für die Ausstattung, mehr nicht.

Steifigkeit: Ich stelle die Relevanz in Frage! Dieses Kriterium ist Geschichte für mich. Da ist relevant beim XC, beim Trail/AM/EN mag ich das gerade nicht mehr haben. Bocksteif ist was für Profis, die immer die Linie treffen wollen. Nicht falsch verstehen, ich rede nicht von einem "windigen" flexenden Rahmen. Ich empfehle: Weg von den Bike-Bravos, ein Rahmen soll und darf sich dem Gelände in gewissem Maße anpassen.

Ansonsten gilt, was grundsätzliche Robustheit angeht: Bei Radon bist Du auf der Seite "mehr Federweg" als der eigentliche Einsatzbereich. Ein Slide 160 ist bspw. ein gutes, komfortables Allmountain, dass Du aufrecht und lange bewegen kannst. 160 heißt aber nicht, dass es m. M. n. ein bulletproof Enduro darstellt (prominent: Dimensionierung, Haltbarkeit der Lager des Hinterbaus. Oder ultra-lang und läuft von selbst bei hoher Geschwindigkeit). Ich meine das nicht abwertend! Dann musst Du halt ein paar hundert Gramm drauflegen und greifst zu Alutech oder Banshee oder name-it, um auf der sicheren Seite für "alles Geballer ohne Rücksicht auf Verluste" zu sein, oder legst ein paar Kilo mehr Steine auf den Tisch für Carbon ala Yeti.

Das ist übertragbar aufs Slide 140, wie ich finde.

Der Carbon an sich: Der hält am Slide 140, durchaus. Nicht die Ultra-Haltbar-Klasse ala Santa Crux, aber nicht schlechter als die Konkurenz.
Schließlich frage Dich, welche Geometrieauslegung Du wirklich und ernsthaft und dauerhaft haben möchtest?! Slide 140 und 160 sind Allmountains. Nicht mehr oder weniger.
Du suchst den satten Donnerbolzen für Bergab? Im heutigen Portfolio der Slides bist Du an der falschen Adresse. Swoop 170 vielleicht?
Auf dem Trail schnell nervös? Nicht gut genug im Downhill? Ich habe zwei Marktbewegungen für Dich, die sich beobachten lassen und das beantworten (und einer Fehlentwicklung, oder sagen wir besser einer zu starken Ausrichtung für alle MTB's für den "Downhill" entgegen stehen):
1. Leichte Wiederbelebung der Freerider oder auch Super Enduros - für die, die das wirklich haben möchten
2. Straffere Bikes mit weniger Federweg, die nicht mehr Couch-mäßig sind, Gefühl zurückbringen und trotzdem mehr bergab können als die frühere 120-140mm Klasse.

Für Dich:
Leichtes AM gesucht? Gute Ausstattung/Preisleistung? Nach 2 bis 3 Jahren auch mal einen Lagerwechsel einkalkulieren können (Peanuts..)? Nicht zu progressiv (oder auch hippes Wort derzeit: "aggressiv") in der Auslegung?... Kaufen, egal ob 2016 oder 2017!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derduden (13. Januar 2018)

Danke für die ausführlichen Gedanken!


----------



## PikayHoSo (24. Januar 2018)

Kann der Ausführung als Fahrer der 2016er 140 Variante nur voll zustimmen - klar es gibt Bikes die runter satter liegen, es ist definitiv kein High-Speed Donnerbolzen und hätte vielleicht auch noch ein halbes Grad weniger steilen Lenkwinkel vertragen - aber denke bei den meisten (inkl. mir) kann das Rad mehr ab als der Fahrer. Aber dafür geht es granatenmäßig bergauf und ist super wendig.
Aber wie immer, es kommt drauf an was du suchst und die eierlegende Wollmilchsau wird es leider nirgendwo geben und man muss seine Prio auf einen Bereich setzten oder eben den Kompromiss in der Mitte - und da ist das 140/160 je nach Gusto bestimmt gut dabei.


----------



## steve99 (9. Februar 2018)

Hab in einer der letzten Ausgaben der BIKE (12/2017) beim Langzeittest gelesen, dass es zu Rissen im Rahmen im Tretlagerbereich kommen kann... Ich persönlich kann das auch bestätigen, hatte den Mangel ebenfalls an meinem Slide 140 Carbon (MJ 2017) gehabt.


----------



## PikayHoSo (9. Februar 2018)

steve99 schrieb:


> Hab in einer der letzten Ausgaben der BIKE (12/2017) beim Langzeittest gelesen, dass es zu Rissen im Rahmen im Tretlagerbereich kommen kann... Ich persönlich kann das auch bestätigen, hatte den Mangel ebenfalls an meinem Slide 140 Carbon (MJ 2017) gehabt.


Nachdem ich die Bike Bravo nicht habe: was steht nun drin? 
a) Es kam im Langzeittest zu Rissen - Rahmen musste getauscht werden
b) es könnte kommen?


----------



## steve99 (9. Februar 2018)

In der Ausgabe wurde ein Facebook Post eines Users abgedruckt mit dem Zitat, dass nach 8 Monaten der Rahmen einen Riss am Trettlager hatte.
Und wie geschrieben, ich hatte es auch nach ca. 4 Monaten...meine Vermutung war das es kleine Spannungsrisse vom Einpressen sind. Daher muss ich eher schreiben, nach 4 Monaten hatte ich es entdeckt, nach dem ich die Kurbel mal unten hatte.


----------



## Radon-Bikes (9. Februar 2018)

PikayHoSo schrieb:


> Nachdem ich die Bike Bravo nicht habe: was steht nun drin?
> a) Es kam im Langzeittest zu Rissen - Rahmen musste getauscht werden
> b) es könnte kommen?



JA - es kann in Einzelfällen aufgrund von Toleranzen (sowohl beim Rahmen als auch beim Press-Fit Innenlager) beim Einpressen zu hohen Spannungen im Tretlager-Bereich kommen, welche bei Belastung zu Schäden im Carbon-Layup führen können.. Dies ist natürlich sehr ärgerlich und in vielen Fällen sicherlich auch (durch korrektes Einpressen) vermeidbar. Bis dato haben wir aber jeden Schadenfall kulant und schnell abwickeln können.

Gruß, Andi


----------



## PikayHoSo (9. Februar 2018)

Radon-Bikes schrieb:


> es kann in Einzelfällen





Radon-Bikes schrieb:


> und in vielen Fällen


Oh oh - nicht um Kopf und Kragen reden!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (18. Februar 2018)

PikayHoSo schrieb:


> Oh oh - nicht um Kopf und Kragen reden!



Falsch verstanden !
Von den wenigen Einzelfällen hätte man in vielen Fällen ..... 
d.h.bei 1% Fehler wäreder größte Teil ( vielleicht 0,9% ) vermeidbar gewesen


----------



## Fordtruck (18. Februar 2018)

...also bei meinem Slide habe ich diesen Einzelfall nach ca. 1200km Fahrstrecke entdeckt!
Den nächsten Einzelfall an meinem Slide trat dann nach weiteren 150km Fahrstrecke auf!

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 22042015 (18. Februar 2018)

Fordtruck schrieb:


> ...also bei meinem Slide habe ich diesen Einzelfall nach ca. 1200km Fahrstrecke entdeckt!
> Den nächsten Einzelfall an meinem Slide trat dann nach weiteren 150km Fahrstrecke auf!
> 
> Gruß


Scan doch mal die Retoure und Ersatzlieferung - mal sehen ob es stimmt.


----------



## hemi_charger (24. April 2018)

Ich habe mein Slide 140 carbon gestern verkauft. Der Rahmen war bereits aufgrund eines Risses im Tretlager von Radon im Nachgang erneuert wurden. Ich bin übrigens der User aus der "Bike Bravo"  mit dem Riss und dem Kommentar. Nach dem Tausch bin ich einmal mit dem Rad gefahren. (Hatte mir in der Zwischenzeit ein Enduro gekauft, weil ich auch mal biken möchte und nicht nur Räder in die Reparatur schicken wollte) Beim Verkauf gestern stellt der Käufer an dem nagelneuen makellosen Rahmen einen kleinen fühlbaren Haarriss im Bereich des Tretlagers fest. Weil ich echt keinen Bock mehr auf diesen Zirkus mit Versand und Kulanz Diskussionen hatte, bekam er das Rad 500 Euro unter dem reellen Preis. Ich vermute, dass bereits beim einpressen der Lager schon eine minimale Beschädigung verursacht wird, die dann durchs Fahren größer wird. Ich bin echt verärgert und werde zukünftig einen großen Bogen um ein slide Carbon 140 machen. Mehr Geld verbrennen geht nicht!


----------



## Mehrsau (24. April 2018)

hemi_charger schrieb:


> Ich habe mein Slide 140 carbon gestern verkauft. Der Rahmen war bereits aufgrund eines Risses im Tretlager von Radon im Nachgang erneuert wurden. Ich bin übrigens der User aus der "Bike Bravo"  mit dem Riss und dem Kommentar. Nach dem Tausch bin ich einmal mit dem Rad gefahren. (Hatte mir in der Zwischenzeit ein Enduro gekauft, weil ich auch mal biken möchte und nicht nur Räder in die Reparatur schicken wollte) Beim Verkauf gestern stellt der Käufer an dem nagelneuen makellosen Rahmen einen kleinen fühlbaren Haarriss im Bereich des Tretlagers fest. Weil ich echt keinen Bock mehr auf diesen Zirkus mit Versand und Kulanz Diskussionen hatte, bekam er das Rad 500 Euro unter dem reellen Preis. Ich vermute, dass bereits beim einpressen der Lager schon eine minimale Beschädigung verursacht wird, die dann durchs Fahren größer wird. Ich bin echt verärgert und werde zukünftig einen großen Bogen um ein slide Carbon 140 machen. Mehr Geld verbrennen geht nicht!



Das klingt ja nicht besonders aufbauend. Darf ich fragen wie dein Fahrprofil ist? Sprünge etc.? Und welche Rahmengröße war bei dir betroffen?

Hat man nach mehrmaligem Beheben von Mängel nicht die Möglichkeit vom Vertrag zurück zu treten? Außerdem weiß ich nicht, ob dein Käufer einen so guten Deal gemacht habe. Soweit ich weiß, zählen die Garantiebestimmungen nur für den Erstkäufer, oder?

Ach so, es wäre auch super, wenn du ein Foto hättest! Damit potentielle Fahrer wissen wo sie gucken müssen.


----------



## hemi_charger (24. April 2018)

Mehrsau schrieb:


> Das klingt ja nicht besonders aufbauend. Darf ich fragen wie dein Fahrprofil ist? Sprünge etc.? Und welche Rahmengröße war bei dir betroffen?
> 
> Hat man nach mehrmaligem Beheben von Mängel nicht die Möglichkeit vom Vertrag zurück zu treten? Außerdem weiß ich nicht, ob dein Käufer einen so guten Deal gemacht habe. Soweit ich weiß, zählen die Garantiebestimmungen nur für den Erstkäufer, oder?
> 
> Ach so, es wäre auch super, wenn du ein Foto hättest! Damit potentielle Fahrer wissen wo sie gucken müssen.



Fahrprofil sind Touren mit Trails ! Der neue Rahmen hatte 5km auf der Uhr! Der  Käufer weiß über den Schaden und über den Vorschaden bescheid, deswegen hat er da genau hingeguckt. Ich bin ja davon ausgegangen alles ist gut, weil der Rahmen ja neu ist. Dafür gab es 500 Euro Nachlass. Eventuell ist es auch nur ein Lackriss. Nur kann das keiner ohne weiteres einschätzen. Das mit der Garantie weiss er auch. Eigentlich ein tolles Bike. Nur so etwas geht gar nicht!


----------



## Mehrsau (24. April 2018)

hemi_charger schrieb:


> Fahrprofil sind Touren mit Trails ! Der neue Rahmen hatte 5km auf der Uhr! Der  Käufer weiß über den Schaden und über den Vorschaden bescheid, deswegen hat er da genau hingeguckt. Ich bin ja davon ausgegangen alles ist gut, weil der Rahmen ja neu ist. Dafür gab es 500 Euro Nachlass. Eventuell ist es auch nur ein Lackriss. Nur kann das keiner ohne weiteres einschätzen. Das mit der Garantie weiss er auch. Eigentlich ein tolles Bike. Nur so etwas geht gar nicht!



Welche Rahmengröße ist es denn? Und hast du zufällig ein Foto von dem ersten Schaden? Würde mich sehr interessieren!


----------



## hemi_charger (24. April 2018)

Mehrsau schrieb:


> Welche Rahmengröße ist es denn? Und hast du zufällig ein Foto von dem ersten Schaden? Würde mich sehr interessieren!


22" Fotos habe ich. Kann ich dir später gerne zukommen lassen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mehrsau (24. April 2018)

hemi_charger schrieb:


> 22" Fotos habe ich. Kann ich dir später gerne zukommen lassen.



Vielen Dank!


----------



## StrulloRacer (14. November 2018)

Hab die gleichen Probleme hinter mir. Rahmen knarzte, Laufrad vorn knarzte beim Bremsen, Sattelstütze sackte ab.
War eingeschickt bei Radon. Nachricht von Radon. Rahmen getauscht. Vorderrad getauscht. Sattelstütze vom Hersteller überholt.
Anscheinend hat Radon wirklich öfters Probleme mit dem Rahmen. (War glaub ich leichtester Carbonrahmen im Allmountain-Vergleich).
Kann aber auch nur Zufall sein.


----------



## hemi_charger (14. November 2018)

Unschlagbar leicht ist der Rahmen schon, aber auch gefühlt sehr dünnwandig. (Joghurtbecherfeeling) Ich glaube mit meinen 100kg plus Ausrüstung konnten wir keine Freunde werden.. Ansonsten ist das Slide Carbon ein recht stimmiges Bike mit guter Preis Leistung. Hat Radon den Rahmen eigentlich jetzt aus dem Programm genommen?


----------



## StrulloRacer (14. November 2018)

Momentan noch verfügbar. Aber der Nachfolger wird wohl der Slide Trail 29er


----------



## PikayHoSo (14. November 2018)

Soooo dünnwandig finde ich den jetzt nicht wirklich - von Joguhrtbecher habe ich in der ganzen Zeit null gemerkt.
Habe auch bis auf Steuersatz null Probleme gehabt (hat den Wintereinsatz nicht gut mitgemacht) - wurde aber andstandslos getauscht.


----------



## hemi_charger (15. November 2018)

PikayHoSo schrieb:


> Soooo dünnwandig finde ich den jetzt nicht wirklich - von Joguhrtbecher habe ich in der ganzen Zeit null gemerkt.
> Habe auch bis auf Steuersatz null Probleme gehabt (hat den Wintereinsatz nicht gut mitgemacht) - wurde aber andstandslos getauscht.


Na ja, Joghurtbecher ist ja auch nur subjektiv. Beim gegenklopfen am Unterrohr hörte sich das schon so an. Ich glaube aber, das Problem liegt primär im Tretlagerbereich,, da war ja beim neuen Rahmen schon wieder ein Riss bei mir ersichtlich. Echt schade
,


----------



## Mehrsau (10. Juli 2019)

Dann will ich mal den schönen Thread für das tolle carbon 140 hervor kramen. Tolles Bike! Noch toller wäre es mit einer Shimano xt 1x12 ;-)

Dazu jetzt die Frage an @Radon-Bikes oder findige Mitleser: geht das?! Soweit ich es in Erinnerung habe ist es ein 2017 Modell mit mavic xa elite lrs. Gibt es da irgendeine Möglichkeit das umzubauen?

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe!


----------



## hemi_charger (10. Juli 2019)

Mehrsau schrieb:


> Dann will ich mal den schönen Thread für das tolle carbon 140 hervor kramen. Tolles Bike! Noch toller wäre es mit einer Shimano xt 1x12 ;-)
> 
> Dazu jetzt die Frage an @Radon-Bikes oder findige Mitleser: geht das?! Soweit ich es in Erinnerung habe ist es ein 2017 Modell mit mavic xa elite lrs. Gibt es da irgendeine Möglichkeit das umzubauen?
> 
> Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe!


Grundsätzlich kannst du doch jeden kompatiblen Laufradsatz in dein Bike bauen. Der verbaute Laufradsatz am slide140 Carbon hängt von der Ausstattungsvariante des Bikes ab. Ich hatte ein 8.0 mit dt Swiss m1700 Laufradsatz.


----------



## Mehrsau (10. Juli 2019)

hemi_charger schrieb:


> Grundsätzlich kannst du doch jeden kompatiblen Laufradsatz in dein Bike bauen. Der verbaute Laufradsatz am slide140 Carbon hängt von der Ausstattungsvariante des Bikes ab. Ich hatte ein 8.0 mit dt Swiss m1700 Laufradsatz.


Ja und ich einen mavic xa elite, den ich gerne behalten würde ;-) daher meine Frage!


----------



## hemi_charger (10. Juli 2019)

Mehrsau schrieb:


> Ja und ich einen mavic xa elite, den ich gerne behalten würde ;-) daher meine Frage!


Nach 10 mal lesen habe ich deine Frage nun vermutlich auch richtig verstanden.  Du möchtest eine Shimano XT12x an deinem Mavic LRS verbauen?
Da Du einen speziellen Microspline Freilaufkörper benötigst, den es für die Nabe meines Wissens nach nicht gibt, funktioniert das nicht.
Es gibt aber einen einen XD Freilauf für die SRAM Eagle 12x Schaltung, wenn ich das gerade richtig recherchiert habe.

Was ist denn für ein Freilauf verbaut?

Güße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mehrsau (10. Juli 2019)

hemi_charger schrieb:


> Nach 10 mal lesen habe ich deine Frage nun vermutlich auch richtig verstanden.  Du möchtest eine Shimano XT12x an deinem Mavic LRS verbauen?
> Da Du einen speziellen Microspline Freilaufkörper benötigst, den es für die Nabe meines Wissens nach nicht gibt, funktioniert das nicht.
> Es gibt aber einen einen XD Freilauf für die SRAM Eagle 12x Schaltung, wenn ich das gerade richtig recherchiert habe.
> 
> ...




Danke fürs verstehen ;-) 









						Mavic Microspline Freilauf-Körper ID-360 (Shimano 12-fach) | Zweirad Stadler
					

Mavic Microspline Freilauf-Körper ID-360 (Shimano 12-fach) - Mit diesem schwarzen Freilauf, der auf die Instant-Drive-360-Technologie vertraut, lässt sich Ihr Mavic-Laufrad auf den 12-fach-Antrieb von




					shop.zweirad-stadler.de
				




Den gibt es schon. Nur weiß ich nicht ob er passt. Aber ich frage da einfach mal bei mavic nach.


----------



## hemi_charger (10. Juli 2019)

Mehrsau schrieb:


> Danke fürs verstehen ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Der funktioniert nur mit dem instant drive 360 Freilaufkörper/Nabe, wenn ich das richtig verstehe. Ich glaube aber nicht, dass Du diese Nabe schon an deinem LRS verbaut hast.


----------



## bassimon (11. Oktober 2020)

Hallo,

Hat jemand an seinem slide Carbon 140 einen Wasserablauf am Tretlager? Also ein kleines Loch an der tiefsten Stelle des Rahmens?
Oder auch am slide Carbon 160?
@Radon-Bikes: gehört da eins hin?

Die neueren (slide trail, jab) haben meines Wissens eins. 
Mein slide carbon 140 8.0 aus 2016 ist unten zu. Wird auch mal im Matsch bewegt und braucht jetzt das vierte Tretlager, nach knapp 5000km. Beim abziehen der Kurbel ist mir ziemlich viel Dreckwasser entgegen gekommen. Hilft den Lagern sicher nicht.

Danke fürs Nachsehen!


----------



## Andy31177 (11. Oktober 2020)

An meinem ist eines... 
Wenn auch nicht unbedingt an der tiefsten Stelle


----------



## bassimon (12. Oktober 2020)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort mit Bild 
Ist schon recht weit unten, der größte Teil wird schon rauslaufen.

Bei mir ist da kein Loch, aber jetzt weiß ich wo eins hinkommen könnte.


----------



## agadir (2. November 2020)

Das ist aber 2(?) cm über der tiefsten Stelle ...
Ich habe bei meinem Slide mittig unten ins Tretlager ein 6er Loch gebohrt und etwas Nagellack  dran gepinselt.


----------

